# connecting electricity as non resident



## joaephine123 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,
I have bought a place in Italy but will not be moving there until it is done up. But my friends tell me I have to get residency in Italy first before I can have electricity connected to the house, but I am not ready to be resident yet. How is this so. How do people own a holiday home in Italy but never live there as a resident. Can any advise me on this please.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You just get a non resident contract. It'll cost a bit more then a basic 3kw resident contract but if it's a holiday home it's not likely to matter.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

joaephine123 said:


> Hi,
> I have bought a place in Italy but will not be moving there until it is done up. But my friends tell me I have to get residency in Italy first before I can have electricity connected to the house, but I am not ready to be resident yet. How is this so. How do people own a holiday home in Italy but never live there as a resident. Can any advise me on this please.


 who you bought of should sort all this out good luck :welcome:


----------

